# could worse morning sickness at 11.5 weeks be a bad sign?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I've had morning sickness since about 6 weeks but haven't thrown up at all (except when I had the stomach flu), but the last two mornings I've thrown up and generally felt sicker than usual for a couple of days. Could this be an indication that I'm going to miscarry? We went for a heartbeat check yesterday and only found placental sounds so I'm not sure if it's just too early or if the baby has died.


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm sorry you are worried about the heartbeat. 11.5 weeks is sometimes early to hear the heartbeat, did they tell you to come back? Or offer you an u/s I hope everything is ok for you.

I don't think worse morning sickness is a bad sign at all, with all of my pregnancies morning sickness has been worse from about 9-14 weeks tapering off pretty rapidly after that.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

My neighbor is currently pregnant with number 4(and ALL of hers were diff)and with this one she stayed sick for 4 months. She had to be put on medicine, for all the vomiting, but the baby is fine.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

My morning sickness usually peaked at 10-12 weeks, healthy pregnancies.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

No, that sounds fine.


----------



## squirrelletta (Jan 25, 2005)

I know I heard somewhere that the more nausea (or having nausea in general) the better...it means the good horemones are a pumpin!

I hope and pray all is well for you...I'm sick as a dog myself! (8 weeks...) please dont say it gets worse! He, he....









Nicole


----------

